
Former Canadian Diplomat Detained in China, Adding to Tensions - mlthoughts2018
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/11/world/asia/michael-kovrig-china-canada.html
======
writepub
If there's any delusion about Meng's arrest NOT being a political stunt that
the US is pulling, set such thoughts aside. How many banking executives were
arrested after the 2007/2008 financial collapse? If you picked 0, you not only
picked right, but also saw the Justice system not pulling stunts.

Huawei - like the banks, is a company that has allegedly violated sanctions
against Iran. A just response would be to go after Huawei, the company - which
in a way has already happened with multiple bans within the US and from
allies.

Despite China having a much worse and unjust Justice system, I believe their
response is appropriate, but tragic - in that individuals are now being horse
traded by Nations. But the US did start it! And if you naively think the
US/Canada are merely enforcing the law without bias, then you have to explain
why high ranking officials of US companies never get arrested by the Justice
department for crimes committed by the companies

~~~
angry_octet
No, a just response would exactly be to go after the people responsible (that
is, the criminals), instead of a fine just paid by shareholders. Executives
only fear personal consequences. But you are proposing retaliation against
individuals who had no involvement in criminality.

There is only one basis to complain about Meng, which is the extra-
territoriality of US sanctions law. But it isn't even about sanctions, it is
about fraud committed by lying to lending banks. When executives set up
structures to achieve deception they can't expect to escape consequences.

~~~
writepub
There are always people in high places doing criminal things on the behest of
their employers/companies. Like I stated, the 2007 financial meltdown is a
prime example.

It's fairly obvious why this particular case is being aggressively pursued.
FYI - Western execs probably break a ton of Chinese criminal laws, expect some
arrests there if the West selectively chastises Chinese executives for
bargaining chips.

------
mar77i
HN title diverges from article title, which I find is counterproductive on
giving the reader a hint on what to expect. The real title of the article is
"Former Canadian Diplomat Detained in China, Adding to Tensions".

I might be wrong, but to "disappear" to me means that it's not clear what
happened to them, except the journal doesn't seem particularly unsure about
that aspect of the story.

~~~
mlthoughts2018
The title may have changed because I just copy/pasted it here when submitting.
I did not add “disappears” myself, and I am happy if a moderator wishes to
change it now.

~~~
stochastic_monk
The titles of Times articles are in flux during revisions. Discrepancy between
posted and observed titles therefore does not necessarily imply that the
poster editorialized.

------
nutcracker46
It is important to always be aware that arrests and disappearances in China
are about state power, never ever about justice. Just ask a crime victim. Then
ask a victim of state persecution.

Even the killing of a street dog in Hangzhou is about state power and you
cannot forget that.

To take down a Huawei executive and break a trade flow involving Iran is
majorly affecting the state (the Communist Party), so they will fight back
with thuggery against Canadians and Americans.

~~~
shard972
And the west isn't like this whatsoever? Do people actually believe this about
china and think that the liberal west doesn't have state power seeping through
every nook and cranny?

~~~
banku_brougham
Sue the government in the US, compare your results to a similar suit in China.

~~~
shard972
Edward Snowden.

~~~
davidwitt415
Julian Assange

